# Hummingbird 1199ci hd si No arches



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have tried adjusting transducer but no improvements. I mark fish but they show up as blobs 
Replace transducer maybe?

Thanks


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bhartman said:


> I have tried adjusting transducer but no improvements. I mark fish but they show up as blobs
> Replace transducer maybe?
> 
> Thanks


Mine show up as blobs also . But I don't know about settings,my son does all that . I bet its a setting


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

fishless said:


> Mine show up as blobs also . But I don't know about settings,my son does all that . I bet its a setting


I've messed with them and went back to factory settings and still the same. I have it powered by its own battery and only it is on it and has proper voltage.

thanks for responding


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Have you adjusted your speed in the settings? I had to do that for mine to show correctly


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

OptOutside440 said:


> Have you adjusted your speed in the settings? I had to do that for mine to show correctly


Im not sure if i noticed the speed setting. I did increase it due to a faster drift. I will be sure to try this 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

It will be listed as chart speed


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you


----------

